# [SOLVED] OTL.exe



## Michael_Larsen (Apr 25, 2005)

I have seen this file mentioned here as a part of the troubleshooting process for viruses, Trojan programs, etc. I have never heard of it so I researched it and it seems like a lot of what I'm reading says this is a bad executable and should be treated as malicious. Other links have people saying it is a good tool. 

Does anyone have a good working knowledge of this file and what it does? I read one post that says it pretty much replaces HiJackThis. I'm just trying to acquaint myself with these tools and so if you have any insight, I'd love to hear it.

Thanks so much!

Mike


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: OTL.exe*

http://www.geekstogo.com/2010/05/27/otl-by-oldtimer-a-modern-replacement-for-hijackthis/

If downloaded from the author's approved mirrors, it's a legit tool.


----------



## Michael_Larsen (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: OTL.exe*

Thanks so much!! 

Grace and peace,

Mike


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Cheers!

I've marked this thread as Solved. 

Happy computing.


----------

